# SoWo Pictures!



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

I snapped a good number of pictures, I know they aren't going to be the greatest, and I definitely didn't shoot all of the cars there (mostly mk3's or older). But here's what I have.. album is on FB, should be totally public, feel free to tag yourself, etc.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.761423604143.2256984.31204492&l=efe21b88bc

two albums b/c fb caps it at 200pics per album..


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.761440121043.2256991.31204492&l=9b899323a6


shots from our "Harlequin Meet" which a few of the guys couldn't make it to... I wish we had a Yellow base here :'(


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.761511527943.2257049.31204492&l=5963b3a5db


a note on tagging yourself in my pics - if you arent on my friend list it sends me a "photo tag request" that has to be approved for the tag to show. I don't know if FB is being stupid or if some of yall arent aware of the tag request thing and doing it multiple times b/c I keep getting multiple tag request notifications and fb isn't giving me anything new to approve..


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

mine...
http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc258/dozierrrr/


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

added some more pictures


----------



## the dingo (Jun 13, 2009)

I've only got a handful uploaded so far but I'll keep adding more within the next few days. 

link to more!!! - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## oneslowjetta (Nov 18, 2010)

Bosniaaa !


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

very nice pictures!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty nice shoots man! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oneslowjetta (Nov 18, 2010)

:screwy: ignore last post, dope pics man.. Keep em coming.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Nice shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice shots too bad I couldnt make it.


----------



## zachste1 (Dec 16, 2010)

the dingo said:


> I've only got a handful uploaded so far but I'll keep adding more within the next few days.
> 
> link to more!!!


thanks for the shot of my b5 wagon man :thumbup:


----------



## Edub97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's a tease...




















:beer: I will edit this later with a flickr and FB. :thumbup:


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

nice! opcorn:

Anyone that has shots of my champagne mk3 golf ("Ruderboot" europlate, bare metal/clearcoated hood, black quasars ) post 'em up/link me to 'em pretty please!! 


:facepalm: forgot my camera this weekend!


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Lookin forward to more pics in here


----------



## garykohl2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Had a blast at the show. This was my firts year and I can't wait to do it again next year.

Heres my pictures
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1876032354101.101965.1640005090&l=6fd4d1c6dc

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1875980592807.101958.1640005090&l=93483e4cf0

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1876122436353.101975.1640005090&l=39e4a01675


----------



## gophex (Mar 11, 2011)

Edub97 said:


> Here's a tease...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eman, give me my mk6


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

Edub97 said:


> Here's a tease...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ethan I love that pic of my car


----------



## Moneybags (Apr 21, 2009)

RowBoatsVdubs said:


> nice! opcorn:
> 
> Anyone that has shots of my champagne mk3 golf ("Ruderboot" europlate, bare metal/clearcoated hood, black quasars ) post 'em up/link me to 'em pretty please!!
> 
> ...


I have a few 'Boat.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone have pictures of my car? Silver mk4 gti with R bumpers and crazy two tank hardline seetup, I was in front of the klutch tent


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

jeremyz said:


> Anyone have pictures of my car? Silver mk4 gti with R bumpers and crazy two tank hardline seetup, I was in front of the klutch tent


sorry I missed you


----------



## HPUdrew (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is the link to some of my pics. 

http://s620.photobucket.com/albums/tt282/hpudrew/SoWo 2011/


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

photobucket.com/sowo2011


----------



## Edub97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Here you go van! 










Also, This is Russell's shaved MK6. None of these do this car justice. It's SO fresh. :heart:





















I'm writing a term paper right now, i will try to throw up some more later. 

My flickr is maxed out for the month, but here is the link...
Flickr-http://www.flickr.com/photos/watson_photography/


----------



## Edub97 (Oct 25, 2009)

A few more of Chantha's VRT.


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

yummy pictures are very yummy


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

thach- car looks very good, now fix your brake light


----------



## 420BREE (May 22, 2011)

*Picturesss!*

Few of my pictures.
Still uploading, but!
You can see the progress on facebook and flickr:
(There are more on FB as of right now)
Should be public to everybody. Feel free to tag.



https://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.1744493528238.2088754.1115730061

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hensleybree/sets/72157626783545268/


----------



## the dingo (Jun 13, 2009)

jeremyz said:


> Anyone have pictures of my car? Silver mk4 gti with R bumpers and crazy two tank hardline seetup, I was in front of the klutch tent


This the one?


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

420BREE said:


> Few of my pictures.
> Still uploading, but!
> You can see the progress on facebook and flickr:
> (There are more on FB as of right now)
> ...


dunno if I'm blind, but i'm not seeing a button to tag myself in your shot of my harle (on the 4spoke lameo wheels). Thanks for the shot! I didn't get any of mine from in the field..


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

subscribed, i'll post my flickr when i get it situated


----------



## Edub97 (Oct 25, 2009)

the dingo said:


> This the one?


That is his indeed. Where are the riversides!??!


----------



## 420BREE (May 22, 2011)

dceola said:


> dunno if I'm blind, but i'm not seeing a button to tag myself in your shot of my harle (on the 4spoke lameo wheels). Thanks for the shot! I didn't get any of mine from in the field..






I am not sure why it will not let you tag the photo without friend-ing me.

If anybody knows how to fix/get around this, please give some suggestions.

And if not- just friend me. I don't bite.


----------



## aismo (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if someone spotted me. I was driving a 2011 MKVI, Reflex Silver with black wheels (ghetto stock black ones). 

I literally picked the car up on Friday, and was driving through Helen with my girlfriend to visit her family over the mountain.



I had no idea what SOWO was, but had read about it on here while searching for some wheels for the car. Anywho, my gf's dad said there was a huge car show in town so we swung by and were pleasantly surprised.

Anyways, I was tearing over the mountain since it looked like everyone was packing up Saturday. I came upon about 6 VW's/Audi's about a mile from the top. We passed a bunch of traffic and kept on it, and then I saw you guys and someone snapped a picture of the car with a Nikon or Canon.

If that was you, PLEASE post it. I just figured it would be awesome to have a shot of the car going over the mountain.... while it had like 45 miles on the odometer. 


*The car was indeed weak since its new, but I promise to bring it back next year. I'm trying to source some wheels that look good and a separate track set to mount some V710's or Hoosiers on so I can get back up to Road Atlanta.

**Oh, and for future reference if you guys do it in that area again (I don't know if you have before or not): If you're looking to kill it over the mountain, the cops only usually sit at the very top where it levels out. I've probably driven that mountain 400 times and have literally never seen a cop on it (err... aside from after accidents). The same goes for most of the mountains there. They usually only sit near the top/where the Appalachian Trail dumps out since its the most highly trafficked area. Not saying that causing mayhem is (cough) acceptable, but you can pretty much run with free reign outside of the peaks.


----------



## GenDV138 (Jul 17, 2010)

Had a great time at SoWo, here are my pictures:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gendv138/sets/72157626659935507/

PM me if I got your car and you'd like the original file(s)


----------



## aggies (Apr 19, 2011)

http://europeanag.com/forum/index.php?topic=28870.0
More will be uploaded to Flickr tonight.


----------



## briggs rabbit (May 20, 2009)

dceola said:


> I snapped a good number of pictures, I know they aren't going to be the greatest, and I definitely didn't shoot all of the cars there (mostly mk3's or older). But here's what I have.. album is on FB, should be totally public, feel free to tag yourself, etc.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.761423604143.2256984.31204492&l=efe21b88bc
> 
> ...


luv the ladies:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I only have a few uploaded right now as the rest are on their way. I have 200+ pictures so most of them will end up in here.
> 
> 
> like i said i have the rest uploading and will be posting them today.



Pretty nice pics man! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice pics man! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


thank you sir! after the rest of them are uploaded i should have about 40-50 more...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

photo-bucket fail. resizing and re uploading.


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

awesome shots! Let's keep this stuff all together now.. (points at the other pic threads that popped up today)


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sim0nvr6/sets/72157626658609299/
:thumbup:


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking for more pictures of my MK3 with jeep wheels!


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

im sure i got a few of your mk3.:beer:
your the guy that wanted to buy my modas right??


anyways heres a couple pics for now


sw1 by Matt Dobre, on Flickr


sw2 by Matt Dobre, on Flickr


sw3 by Matt Dobre, on Flickr


----------



## formerly gt02jettaz (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone take some pics of my silver b5 a4 avant on rs' w/ a yellow europlate on the front? or of my rs4 (sprint blue one)?

Thanks,


Chris


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

formerly gt02jettaz said:


> Anyone take some pics of my silver b5 a4 avant on rs' w/ a yellow europlate on the front? or of my rs4 (sprint blue one)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Yeah, loved the avant


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

yea that avant was sick!
idk if i got pics of it tho:banghead:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I only have a few uploaded right now as the rest are on their way. I have 200+ pictures so most of them will end up in here.
> 
> Here are couple to start off with.
> 
> ...


Massive photobucket bandwidth fail going on right now..


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

SW4 by Matt Dobre, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

the brit said:


> Massive photobucket bandwidth fail going on right now..


i know... it worked fine earlier. :banghead:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

All those pictures and we can't see them. Talk about blue balls.


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

TE7two said:


> Looking for more pictures of my MK3 with jeep wheels!


i think i snapped one of your wheels up close (if the above is the car ur talking about)... look through my first album in first post of thread


----------



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

Anybody get some of my red 85 gti? (Bronze RS's and the roof rack)










The pictures all look great guys! (well, the ones that are actually loading on my phone anyways )


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>



So this is a Lotus Elise with an Opel Steering wheel?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> i know... it worked fine earlier. :banghead:


Sure, when you still had bandwidth available :laugh:

If you want me to set you up with a free FTP dump, shoot me a PM :facepalm::wave:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

BETOGLI said:


> So this is a Lotus Elise with an Opel Steering wheel?


I can't see the photo, but Lotus provided the Elise platforms to GM which were made in house at Lotus to make the Vauxhall VX220 (AKA Opel Speedster etc). Maybe that's what the photo was of?

If so, i'm extra pissed that I got stuck on the crappy side of the river all day. I only knew there was a VW Fox (badged or sold in a market that rebadged them as a Lupo) from looking that the photos in this thread :banghead:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

the dingo said:


> This the one?


yessir! thank you. that came out amazing. 



Edub97 said:


> That is his indeed. Where are the riversides!??!


sitting in my garage! they are getting closer to being winter wheels


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

love it, great shots


----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone grab any shots of the beige volvo 240? Saw mad people snapping pics lol


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

Aonarch said:


> photobucket.com/sowo2011


Thanks for pics on the mountain. My girlfriend and I were in her blue mk5 gli. Nice fish tailing...hahahaha


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

anyone get any shots of cars cruising on the main strip?


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

boostd12v said:


> anyone get any shots of cars cruising on the main strip?



im hoping to see some of those soon as well. especially from when we had the 4 harle's together driving through.


----------



## aggies (Apr 19, 2011)

nine hundred and ninety one pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626791709940/with/5752700765/


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

dceola said:


> im hoping to see some of those soon as well. especially from when we had the 4 harle's together driving through.


Yeah I was hoping someone would have taken of few of me rolling on the strip


----------



## [email protected]il.com (Mar 15, 2009)

I have yet to organize mine into an album and my computer is currently loading more. 
I think altogether I had like 700 photos. 
If you want more ask, I just may have more of your car. 
Oh and I was drinking half the time, plus I'm not very used to dslr, I've not had much time with one. More of a film guy. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have yet to organize mine into an album and my computer is currently loading more.
> I think altogether I had like 700 photos.
> If you want more ask, I just may have more of your car.
> Oh and I was drinking half the time, plus I'm not very used to dslr, I've not had much time with one. More of a film guy.
> ...


saw a few of me on there :thumbup:


----------



## Shanell (Oct 3, 2010)

aggies said:


> nine hundred and ninety one pictures
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626791709940/with/5752700765/


Thanks! You got some great pics of my Lagoon Blue GLI


----------



## the dingo (Jun 13, 2009)

TE7two said:


> Looking for more pictures of my MK3 with jeep wheels!


I got ya. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

aggies said:


> nine hundred and ninety one pictures
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626791709940/with/5752700765/


and not one of my harle. harsh.


----------



## jnich07 (Jul 2, 2009)

dceola said:


> and not one of my harle. harsh.


same here...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine are edited and back online:

photobucket.com/sowo2011


----------



## CodyBaker (Mar 24, 2011)

I had a great time at SoWo. Check out the group on Flickr and the pictures I added (cody_baker). 
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

Also, here is a look at the album of mine on facebook
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1559735133095.61872.1826806079

Enjoy guys!


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

a couple.


SoWo 6 by jumpnjehozaphat, on Flickr


SoWo 7 by jumpnjehozaphat, on Flickr


SoWo 5 by jumpnjehozaphat, on Flickr


SoWo 8 by jumpnjehozaphat, on Flickr


SoWo 3 by jumpnjehozaphat, on Flickr


SoWo 1 by jumpnjehozaphat, on Flickr


SoWo 2 by jumpnjehozaphat, on Flickr


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

Everyone that's posted up pictures so far, thank you sooooo much... they all look great. :thumbup:


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

pix of the kid in the dumped wagon?


----------



## Jmacs (Aug 26, 2009)

Any "ALLDAYY" cabrio shots?:heart:


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

aggies said:


> nine hundred and ninety one pictures
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626791709940/with/5752700765/












wtf is this thing?!?!


----------



## aggies (Apr 19, 2011)

RowBoatsVdubs said:


> wtf is this thing?!?!


That's a good question, I don't know either..


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

i saw atleast 4 people take shots of my car on the main drag... i guess my tires were too tall and car was to dirty to make the cut :banghead:


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

Got you bro... found this one browsing...:beer:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5752800243/in/set-72157626791709940/


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

SoWo 9 by jumpnjehozaphat, on Flickr


SoWo 10 by jumpnjehozaphat, on Flickr


----------



## VQpoweredZ (Jul 19, 2010)

aggies said:


> nine hundred and ninety one pictures
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626791709940/with/5752700765/


Nice pics man. I just skimmed through them. I doubt you remember this, because its quite random. But did the Nogaro Blue b5 s4 that you took a pic of have PA plates?

I'm just wondering because it looks very very similar to my old car. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TeckJoel (Sep 11, 2006)

That nogaro with the s4 b5 2.7t euro plate is my buddy erics. he rolled up from FL. he was the one at the Podi booth. 

its got FL tags on it


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5753324960/in/set-72157626791709940/lightbox/

Wondering if anyone got any more pics of my car?? Silver C5 A6 on Burple Wheels with the roof rack??


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

aggies said:


> nine hundred and ninety one pictures
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626791709940/with/5752700765/












danke!:thumbup:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

the dingo said:


> I've only got a handful uploaded so far but I'll keep adding more within the next few days.
> 
> link to more!!! - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Thanks for the shot of my car!!  The white MKV w/ white alphards :beer:


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

null


----------



## 2.ooohhh (Jan 30, 2002)

Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr


Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr


Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr


Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr


Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr


Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr


Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr


Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr


Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr


Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr


Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr


Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

I took hardly any photos for some reason, but here is what I did take. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sparkyvw/sets/72157626792197458/


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

who has the shots of my brother riding on the bmx bike on the roof of my car?


----------



## 27psigti (Feb 2, 2007)

Billburt said:


> who has the shots of my brother riding on the bmx bike on the roof of my car?


That **** was funny


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> photobucket.com/sowo2011


thanks for the pic


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

the brit said:


> Sure, when you still had bandwidth available :laugh:
> 
> If you want me to set you up with a free FTP dump, shoot me a PM :facepalm::wave:


i purchased a pro account and now the pictures are back up and everything is fine.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Any shots of the C5 S6 with the front end bra and Alphards?


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

Any shots of the calypso mk2 with color-matched rm's?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> i purchased a pro account and now the pictures are back up and everything is fine.




Awesome, good photos :thumbup:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

TeckJoel said:


> That nogaro with the s4 b5 2.7t euro plate is my buddy erics. he rolled up from FL. he was the one at the Podi booth.
> 
> its got FL tags on it
> 
> ...


Did you get any pics of my car? Silver B5 S4 on Volks that went up the mountain with you


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yay me!!! Only one I've seen posted so far. Thanks sparky!


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks to whoever took this! :beer::beer:


----------



## drewb (Mar 25, 2004)

Didn't take as many as I wanted to but here is a few of the ones I did get.


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

Jayy said:


> thanks for the pic


dudeeeeee, you bought a barrel from me, totally did not know that was your car. favorite mk3, hands down. 

got some shots i'll get up for you asap :thumbup:


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sim0nvr6/sets/72157626658609299/


added more to my set.


----------



## olta baile (Aug 7, 2007)

anyone have any montana green action?


----------



## xmaciejx (May 17, 2010)

vwsparky said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sparkyvw/sets/72157626792197458/














THANK YOU!


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

where's all the pictures from the mountain run, i'm sure all of us would like to see cars in motion :thumbup:


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

jettaglis said:


> where's all the pictures from the mountain run, i'm sure all of us would like to see cars in motion :thumbup:


x2


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

i have over 500 shots from the mountains from saturday night and most of sunday morning/mid afternoon. i'll get on them and get them up asap. :thumbup:


----------



## noggys4avantx2 (May 24, 2011)

man with two nogaro blue s4 avants right next to each other i havnt seen any pictures of them. 
both B5's. They were around the BFI booth. any pics??


----------



## 27psigti (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone have pics of a black E90 BMW.


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

lol, no love for the candy white MK5 R32 with the holed grill. 

All good, looks like I may just have to get wheels or something for next year.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Thank you to everyone that took photos of our booth cars and the Forge/SoWo maidens, Heidi and Gretel! 

Feel free to post them up on our Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/ForgeMotorsport


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


>


: ) Nice, My old MKI Jetta!!


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

noggys4avantx2 said:


> man with two nogaro blue s4 avants right next to each other i havnt seen any pictures of them.
> both B5's. They were around the BFI booth. any pics??


one of them was Ian K's


----------



## noggys4avantx2 (May 24, 2011)

sim0nvr6 said:


> one of them was Ian K's


no those were the B6 avants. mine and my dads were the B5's further down the row.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

sim0nvr6 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sim0nvr6/sets/72157626658609299/
> 
> 
> added more to my set.


bro you should have said hi! im in the pic in the red shirt lol

thanks for the kind words and thanks for the barrel :beer:


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

noggys4avantx2 said:


> no those were the B6 avants. mine and my dads were the B5's further down the row.


audi knowledge> me



Jayy said:


> bro you should have said hi! im in the pic in the red shirt lol
> 
> thanks for the kind words and thanks for the barrel :beer:


ahhhhhh, i was like trying to put vortex names with real names with cars, super hectic lol and no problem, i was thoroughly impressed :beer:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Jayy said:


> bro you should have said hi! im in the pic in the red shirt lol
> 
> thanks for the kind words and thanks for the barrel :beer:


Hey remember the asian kid taking rollers of your car in the mini on the way to sowo? Well that's me hahaha


Dub luva- On the way to SOWO by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


S2K getting washed at SOWO by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Forge Motorsports girls @ SOWO by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Jeremy's GTi @ SOWO by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool pics Richard Liek


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

boostd12v said:


> Cool pics Richard Liek


Your car looks amazing in person, just sayin'


----------



## Max-e-Mouse (Oct 26, 2008)

http://s891.photobucket.com/albums/ac113/Max-e-Mouse/SoWo 5 --- 2011/

I was gonna take pictures, but then I forgot. So i took a bunch of people rollin back into town after the mountain run. And a couple in town. Find yourself!!! :beer:


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Your car looks amazing in person, just sayin'


thanks sir


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

boostd12v said:


> Cool pics Richard Liek


thanks mr. thach


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Your car looks amazing in person, just sayin'


that it does. so sexy. :heart:


----------



## Luke01TDI (May 16, 2007)




----------



## lillaRe (Aug 20, 2006)

I decided to shoot video at this event, but couldn't resist taking some pics.

http://www.evacunited.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=14164#p14164

Still working on the video.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

A few that I took, more to come


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

lillaRe said:


> I decided to shoot video at this event, but couldn't resist taking some pics.
> 
> http://www.evacunited.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=14164#p14164
> 
> Still working on the video.


sweet pic of my car, thanks! white rabbit w/ white alphards. :beer:


----------



## lillaRe (Aug 20, 2006)

mikebbugn said:


> sweet pic of my car, thanks! white rabbit w/ white alphards. :beer:


 You're welcome.


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

seriously does anyone have any shots of the guy riding the bike on the roof rack on the way into the show?


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

Someone like the fisheye lens a bit too much


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

dceola said:


> I snapped a good number of pictures, I know they aren't going to be the greatest, and I definitely didn't shoot all of the cars there (mostly mk3's or older). But here's what I have.. album is on FB, should be totally public, feel free to tag yourself, etc.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.761423604143.2256984.31204492&l=efe21b88bc
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic! black mk3 on keskins with the GRAPEDRNK europlate :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

sim0nvr6 said:


> ahhhhhh, i was like trying to put vortex names with real names with cars, super hectic lol and no problem, i was thoroughly impressed :beer:


thanks :beer:



RichieMK4Rich said:


> Hey remember the asian kid taking rollers of your car in the mini on the way to sowo? Well that's me hahaha
> 
> 
> Dub luva- On the way to SOWO by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


nice pic thanks!! i thought you were just some random guy who liked my car :laugh:


----------



## d.wills. (Mar 21, 2010)

garykohl2 said:


> Had a blast at the show. This was my firts year and I can't wait to do it again next year.
> 
> Heres my pictures
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1876032354101.101965.1640005090&l=6fd4d1c6dc
> ...


pics turned out awesome gary. mines the passat
- dan


----------



## SimK (Nov 30, 2009)

Finally found a pic of my car.

Link to article, maybe others will see their car there as well: http://www.canibeat.com/2011/05/southern-worthersee-sowo-2011-volkswagen-audi/


----------



## agent2960 (Jun 16, 2006)

a few of mine


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Mr. Rictus said:


> Any shots of the C5 S6 with the front end bra and Alphards?


----------



## Edub97 (Oct 25, 2009)

SimK said:


> Finally found a pic of my car.
> 
> Link to article, maybe others will see their car there as well: http://www.canibeat.com/2011/05/southern-worthersee-sowo-2011-volkswagen-audi/


That car's dope. :beer:


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

27psigti said:


> Anyone have pics of a black E90 BMW.


this one?


----------



## Dumpster Edition (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone have any other shots of me??











Thanks for the picture Luke01TDI!:beer::beer:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Billburt said:


> seriously does anyone have any shots of the guy riding the bike on the roof rack on the way into the show?












Dude was right behind me in line on Sat.... Cop drove buy and it was hilarious.... :laugh:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Jayy said:


> thanks :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic thanks!! i thought you were just some random guy who liked my car :laugh:


haha naw, I didn't bring my car down and my buddy driving the mini didn't have coils in time. but I'm glad you showed up, I was getting so bored on that damn long ass highway.:laugh:


I'm sure I'll see you around again!


----------



## SimK (Nov 30, 2009)

Edub97 said:


> That car's dope. :beer:


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## RSGM (Oct 22, 2009)

My Coverage! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rionmorse/sets/72157626808326934/


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

ninohale said:


> Dude was right behind me in line on Sat.... Cop drove buy and it was hilarious.... :laugh:


HAHAHA thanks man that's what I was looking for. anyone else have shots of this? That's my brother on the roof of my car


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

see what happens.....you break the law and your car broke down :laugh: you get it all squared away?


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

justinvw84 said:


> see what happens.....you break the law and your car broke down :laugh: you get it all squared away?


haha yea...got delayed by a day going home but that made the trip all the better. coolant flange went bad so we had to limp it an hr down to gunther, get the parts, and switch it out at a gas pump.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow I have had the thought of riding on the bike on the roof rack, but dont think I would ever do it.  lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

RSGM said:


> My Coverage!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rionmorse/sets/72157626808326934/


Nice! You got a picture of my car going around! The mkv reflex silver jetta with the green road bike on top. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

:thumbup: glad to hear it.


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

VR6VDub172 said:


> Wow I have had the thought of riding on the bike on the roof rack, but dont think I would ever do it.  lol


lol he said it wasn't that hard to do


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nice! You got a picture of my car going around! The mkv reflex silver jetta with the green road bike on top. Thanks! :thumbup:


I have some as well, also have some shots of you from v2 labs a few months back :thumbup:


----------



## aismo (May 14, 2011)

sim0nvr6 said:


> I have some as well, also have some shots of you from v2 labs a few months back :thumbup:


Hey man.

I went over the mountain Saturday evening. Were you with the guys snapping pictures ~1mile from the top?



It was a bone stock 2011 VW Golf (Reflex Silver, with black wheels). 

I actually had no idea SOWO was going on, but my gf's family lives over the mountain and we were going to visit. I was flogging the car over there since I had just picked it up Thursday Night/Friday morning.

The car had less than 100 miles on it in that shot, if you got it haha. If you have the pic I'd very much like to check it out.


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

aismo said:


> Hey man.
> 
> I went over the mountain Saturday evening. Were you with the guys snapping pictures ~1mile from the top?
> 
> ...



we were indeed, can't say i have any shots nor recollection of you going by, i took about 600 snaps that night.


----------



## aismo (May 14, 2011)

sim0nvr6 said:


> we were indeed, can't say i have any shots nor recollection of you going by, i took about 600 snaps that night.


Damn. Are you gonna upload them somewhere soon?


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Still waiting on mountain run shots! I was only able to go Sunday and I hope some shot were taken of mein on the mountain run! 

t-red mk4 gti on 19" blqs (not the t-red mk4 gti on 18" blqs. haha)


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

aismo said:


> Damn. Are you gonna upload them somewhere soon?


http://www.flickr.com/photos/sim0nvr6/sets/72157626658609299/


----------



## 27psigti (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the pic had a blast on that road.


----------



## Chadillac910 (Mar 3, 2011)

you can visit my SoWo set here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/chadillac910/sets/72157626812531052/

you can visit my HD SoWo video here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9CYt1gg7OQ

here's some teaser shots from the set 

bad photoshop













































thanks for looking! - chadwinsteadphotography.com
Itunes - Chad Winstead - "Dying Breed"


----------



## RSGM (Oct 22, 2009)

27psigti said:


> Thanks for the pic had a blast on that road.


Here is another for ya


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

sim0nvr6 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sim0nvr6/sets/72157626658609299/


Haha. Funny. I was between the mk1 jetta coupe and the red .:R. I guess I better bring it harder next year if I want someone to get pics of my junk.


----------



## dragon69185 (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is my tiny stash of pics from SOWO:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dragon69185/


----------



## RSGM (Oct 22, 2009)

austinjennings said:


> Haha. Funny. I was between the mk1 jetta coupe and the red .:R. I guess I better bring it harder next year if I want someone to get pics of my junk.


It's hard to pan 3 car in a row :/ I might have ya. What car was it?


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

RSGM said:


> It's hard to pan 3 car in a row :/ I might have ya. What car was it?


I was just givin' you a hard time. I DO need to do work before next year. haha. 

its a t-red mk4 gti on BLQs (19s... not the one on 18s)


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> thanks mr. thach


 good meeting you bro, hopefully at h20 we can hang out more and you can roll with me azn style :laugh:



Paint_By_Numbers said:


> that it does. so sexy. :heart:


Thanks buddy 



SimK said:


> Finally found a pic of my car.
> 
> Link to article, maybe others will see their car there as well: http://www.canibeat.com/2011/05/southern-worthersee-sowo-2011-volkswagen-audi/


Oh sweet I see my car on canibeat


----------



## stamosenvy (Mar 2, 2008)

*pics*

My pictars!!! Btw, I take crappy pictures, but I don't care 

https://picasaweb.google.com/billpikoulas/SouthernWorthersee2011#

My car!






















































Crossfire wheels!!









karmann ghia!! Winning!!

































































































































































































































Leon says, no moar!! It's too hot!!


----------



## ESpecVolvo (Jun 16, 2006)

Chadillac910 said:


> you can visit my SoWo set here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/chadillac910/sets/72157626812531052/
> 
> thanks for looking! - chadwinsteadphotography.com
> Itunes - Chad Winstead - "Dying Breed"


Oh word! Thanks for the shot, man.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the shot!:beer:


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

ESpecVolvo said:


> Oh word! Thanks for the shot, man.


style 5's look killer man :beer:


----------



## Chadillac910 (Mar 3, 2011)

:thumbup: Volvo and United - you're welcome.. great lookin cars


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

anyone have any shots of a black mkv polished blades with suitcase on top??? thanks in advance.


----------



## aismo (May 14, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## MK FunF (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## MK FunF (Oct 20, 2006)

here are mine


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

I like :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the pics guys. :beer:



MK FunF said:


>





boostd12v said:


>


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Any shots of my silver B5 S4 on bronze Volk TE37s? I haven't seen any, but I saw people taking pics as I was driving around.


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

Mine. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tw0r/sets/72157626807157852/with/5760407246/


----------



## xmaciejx (May 17, 2010)

TW0R said:


> Mine.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tw0r/sets/72157626807157852/with/5760407246/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tw0r/5759624339/in/set-72157626807157852 

Thank You!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Didn't get very many shots but here's what I got.

1.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

2.

TopShelfDubs @ SoWo '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

3.

TopShelfDubs @ SoWo '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

4.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

5.

TopShelfDubs @ SoWo '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

6.

TopShelfDubs @ SoWo '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

7.

TopShelfDubs @ SoWo '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

8.

Day 141/365: SoWo '11 - Mike Atkin's Jetta by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

9.

TopShelfDubs @ SoWo '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

10.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

11.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

12.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

13.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

14.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

15.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

16.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

17.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

18.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

19.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

20.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

21.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

22.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

23.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

24.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

25.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

26.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

27.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

28.

Southern Worthersee '11 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

29.

Day 140/365: Southern Worthersee 2011 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## Lalo_GLI13 (Jan 16, 2010)

a couple ive uploaded:beer:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626825134742/


----------



## oldskool1963vw (Aug 29, 2005)

Billburt said:


> haha yea...got delayed by a day going home but that made the trip all the better. coolant flange went bad so we had to limp it an hr down to gunther, get the parts, and switch it out at a gas pump.


Its a good thing you brought some tools with you.......


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

lookin for some more pics of my stinky pos










i've only found this one


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

RowBoatsVdubs said:


> wtf is this thing?!?!


That's an adult Stonefly

FlyfisheR32


----------



## BetaOp9 (May 4, 2006)

*Crap ton of photos....*

**** Link to my Flickr account with exclusive photos of the Forge Girls! ****






*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Southern Wörthersee - Pre Show Escapades [Thursday]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*





































*-- My adorable little girl and her mom. --*





















*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tail of the Dragon - Forge Motorsports Run [Friday]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*-- My 08 TR .:R32 --*
























































*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Southern Wörthersee - Show Day [Saturday]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

oldskool1963vw said:


> Its a good thing you brought some tools with you.......


yur such a tool 

thanks for the tools man :thumbup:


----------



## eurokid69 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for the pic dude! Keep up the good work:thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Better late than never.










Album here: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v478/Victor_Carruyo/SOWO 2011/#!cpZZ4QQtppZZ20


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ thanks for the pic man. :thumbup: you got my high side. :laugh:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

There where shadows on the other side .

Time for a notch .


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> There where shadows on the other side .
> 
> Time for a notch .


yeaaaaaaa......Tried to do it before I came down....getting it done next weekend.


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Better late than never.


Just to let yall know, those are 11's


----------



## noggys4avantx2 (May 24, 2011)

Evilevo said:


> Any shots of my silver B5 S4 on bronze Volk TE37s? I haven't seen any, but I saw people taking pics as I was driving around.


your b5 looks sharp dude!


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

boostd12v said:


> Just to let yall know, those are 11's


and they still dont fit


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

sim0nvr6 said:


> and they still dont fit


hey bro so not cool lol haha :laugh:


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

thanks for the pic of my ginster :thumbup:


----------



## BetaOp9 (May 4, 2006)

vwguy63 said:


> thanks for the pic of my ginster :thumbup:


I absolutely love this car. Excellent work putting it together, very clean, you've rekindled my desire for a MKIII, lol.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BetaOp9 said:


>



What a Beautiful Baby Girl! :thumbup:


----------



## 2004 jetta (May 5, 2007)

I know my car isn't the best but did anybody happen to get a pic of mine :facepalm:










Thanks!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Late to the party but I'm slowly going through my pictures 

If anyone got any of my R, feel free to post em up 

Album:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aok7387/sets/72157626685771957/

R32

R32 by aar0n., on Flickr


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

noggys4avantx2 said:


> your b5 looks sharp dude!


Thanks!


----------



## razorride (Aug 11, 2003)

A little late but oh well.. 

A few shots of our shops car and mine that came to SOWO as well as some other shots I took below


----------



## lillaRe (Aug 20, 2006)

Good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## MishProductions (May 31, 2011)

Most of mine are up on here.
http://www.juststance.com/events/sowo-2011/

-Kevin


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

MishProductions said:


> Most of mine are up on here.
> http://www.juststance.com/events/sowo-2011/
> 
> -Kevin


You're the man, Kevin :beer::thumbup:


----------



## vdubfrk54 (Feb 3, 2008)

i found a video with you guys



http://www.vimeo.com/24430535

here you go enjoy


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I like


----------



## vdubfrk54 (Feb 3, 2008)

here are my pics 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2078725008356.2125973.1251946237

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2078744888853.2125975.1251946237


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2078822050782.2125980.1251946237

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2078831371015.2125981.1251946237


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## olta baile (Aug 7, 2007)

Finally got my pics up. Took a ton, and didnt skip out on all of us broke folk who can't afford $2k+ wheels. Feel free to tag yourself. 

If anyone has pics of my car ( Montana Mark 2 on BBS RX's ), I'd love to see them.  

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150275808271303.380978.508156302&l=27ed8a133b


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's my set I'm slowly still adding photo's onto it. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626762665811/ 

 
MKVI GTI @ SOWO by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr 

 
S2K getting washed at SOWO by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

doc.crush said:


> Finally got my pics up. Took a ton, and didnt skip out on all of us broke folk who can't afford $2k+ wheels. Feel free to tag yourself.
> 
> If anyone has pics of my car ( Montana Mark 2 on BBS RX's ), I'd love to see them.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150275808271303.380978.508156302&l=27ed8a133b


 nice shots dude. It wouldn't let me tag in them for some reason, so the ones I knew i just commented with the person's name in the comment. You shot half of the Harlequins that were there


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Added a lot more photo's to my set!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626762665811/with/5811904025/


E46 dumped @ SOWO by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Bagged CC @ sowo by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

Thought you said you didn't get any pics of my car Richard


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

boostd12v said:


> Thought you said you didn't get any pics of my car Richard


No I just have one lol


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

pics of my white & brown jetta on RS with white lips? =)


----------



## Edub97 (Oct 25, 2009)

sbuogr said:


> pics of my white & brown jetta on RS with white lips? =)



That car's not worth taking pictures of.
















:laugh: Just Kidding. Love this thing! :beer:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

it did look sick at sowo

is it 5speed now?


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

anybody get any pics of the tan caddy with the stack and steels?


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe my buddy did. **** was gangster. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Edub97 (Oct 25, 2009)

*This the caddy?*

This the one? If so, sorry, not the greatest pictures in the world, but best i have.


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

I think he was talking about this. Nice truck dude :thumbup:


----------



## Edub97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dozier said:


> I think he was talking about this. Nice truck dude :thumbup:


That's so dope. I missed this.


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

can't wait for sowo next year


----------



## d.wills. (Mar 21, 2010)

boostd12v said:


> can't wait for sowo next year


x2:beer:


----------



## Moneybags (Apr 21, 2009)

doc.crush said:


> Finally got my pics up. Took a ton, and didnt skip out on all of us broke folk who can't afford $2k+ wheels. Feel free to tag yourself.
> 
> If anyone has pics of my car ( Montana Mark 2 on BBS RX's ), I'd love to see them.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150275808271303.380978.508156302&l=27ed8a133b


Man, thanks for the pic of my wife's nugget yellow Corrado. She was mashed by a Jag two weeks later...


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Love all the shots! Lots of bag riders out there.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

What a great event!:thumbup:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hahaha lmao!! This pics remind me of ... '' do a burnout!!!!!''




2.ooohhh said:


> Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by systemdelete, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PUCK1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Great pictures, looks like a awsome event.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I need to try and make plans to attend next year. I can't believe how BIG it has become.


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

cant wait for next year


----------



## 727signs (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

If anyone has any pics of my 06 Brilliant Red A3 with black grille and black sport wheels please PM me the links. And also if anyone shot any pics of my Pembroke Welsh Corgi with the Audi polo on PM me those as well lol.

Thanks
--Eric


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

01GTi1.8T said:


> If anyone has any pics of my 06 Brilliant Red A3 with black grille and black sport wheels please PM me the links. And also if anyone shot any pics of my Pembroke Welsh Corgi with the Audi polo on PM me those as well lol.
> 
> Thanks
> --Eric


Man, I believe that this is 2011's SoWo Thread! I think you should check our on this year's threads! Unless you went to last year event!


----------



## WIKKIDWITCH (Feb 22, 2011)

this thread is coming up as 2012 :thumbdown:


----------

